# Plannung und Bau eines Naturpool im Schrebergarten



## MammutEulchen (18. März 2018)

Hallo Ihr erfahrenen Schwimmteich und Naturpool Besitzer.


Meine Verlobte Sabrina (29 Jahre) und Ich (Manuel, 33 Jahre) haben letzten Sommer in Lehrte in ein Schrebergarten eine Parzelle gepachtet.

Meine Verlobte wünscht sich ein Pool im Garten. Unser Parzelle besitzt über ein Brunnenwasseranschluss und Strom. Haben wir uns einige Gedanken gemacht wie wir das machen können. Dabei sind wir von der Überlegung einen Pool zukaufen auf den Naturpool selber zu bauen/anlegen gekommen.

Da der Aufstellpool jedes Jahr im Herbst entleert werden muss und im folge Jahr wieder neu befüllt wird.

Da wir auch nicht wissen was für ein Volumen der Brunnen an Wasser hat. Und auf Chemie verzichten wollen.

Habe den Pachtvertrag und Satzung vom Schrebergarten durchgelesen und gefunden das ein Biotop erwünscht ist. Er darf aber nicht größer als 16m² und eine tiefe von 1,20m sein. Der Biotop darf nur mit Teichschalle oder Teichfolie auf natürliche Art angelegt werden.

Leider kann ein Minibagger nicht auf die Parzelle fahren, werden wir das Loch für unseren Naturpool mit Pickel und Schaufel selber ausheben.

Die Gesamtgröße von unseren Naturpool soll 3 Meter mal 5,30 Meter groß werden, mit zwei Pflanzenzone von jeweils 5m x 0,3m und Sumpfbereich 3m x 0,3m.

Für den Filterbereich dachte ich mir ein Bereich von 2,4m x 0,5m und 1,2m Tief, dieser soll 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche anfängt Schambereich und Filterbereich soll durch eine kleine Wand geteilt werden. der Boden vom Naturfilterbecken will ich mit ein leichtes Gefälle in eine Ecke machen, wo ich mit eine 12Volt-Pumpe das Wasser hochpumpen kann um eine Umwälzung des Wasser gewährleisten kann. Damit der Naturpool auch ausgasen kann, will ich das hochgepumpt Wasser in den Naturpool von der anderen Seite Rein plätschern lassen.

Was für Kies und Sand kann ich für den Naturfilterbecken nehmen? Leider habe ich hierzu noch keine Information im Internet gefunden.

Haben an beiden langen Seiten des Naturpool flaches Pflanzenzone von 0-30 cm Tiefe eingeplant und hinter den Naturfilterbecken Becken eine 2,4m x 0,3m Sumpfzone gedacht. Im Naturfilterbecken möchten wir eine Seerose pflanzen.

Meine Verlobte hat Ihre Wurzel in Philippine und wollen gerne mit Asiatische Teichpflanzen den Naturpool anlegen und damit verschönern Was für Pflanzen könnt Ihr uns Empfehlen?

Haben unser vorhaben auf einer Skizze mit Masse angefertigt und füge ich hier an.

Würden uns über reichliche Tipis und Hilfestellung freuen.

Diese Projekt ist als kurzer Zweizeiler beim Vorstand des Schrebergarten zu beantragen.

Dies haben wir noch nicht gemacht.

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe im Vorauss

Liebe Grüße

Manuel & Sabrina


----------



## troll20 (19. März 2018)

Willkommen erstmal
Zu deinem Vorhaben mal vorab. Der Liegebereich wird bestimmt nicht von euch sondern von den Algen zu wachsen benutzt.
Mehr gibt es bestimmt bald von den anderen oder von mir später.


----------



## anz111 (20. März 2018)

Hallo Sabrina und Manuel!

Schön dass ihr hier hereingefunden habt!
Ja zu eurem Plan oder Plänen kann man noch nicht viel sagen, außer dass da noch jede Menge fehlt. Schaut euch doch mal erst hier im Forum um. Dann bekommt ihr erst mal einen Eindruck, wohin die Reise gehen sollte.
Auch auf die Fachbeiträge darf ich verweisen, da steht ja dann schon einiges drinnen.
Die Bezeichnung Naturpool dürfte ja schon nicht so ganz korrekt sein, da so was in Teichbauerkreisen als Pool mit viel Technik und kaum Pflanzen bezeichnet wird.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal viel lesen, viel googeln, und viel anschauen. Nehmt auch viel Zeit für eine gute Planung. Dann noch die Frage ob bauen lassen oder Eigenbau usw. usw. Da kommt einiges auf.
Auf jeden Fall viel Glück für das Projekt.

LG Oliver


----------



## MammutEulchen (21. März 2018)

Hallo Troll und Oliver,
Danke für eure erste infos
Werde mich durch den Fachbereich mal lesen


----------



## MammutEulchen (25. März 2018)

Hallo Troll,
habe mir einiges durchgelesen, besitze auch ein Aquarium.
Wasserchemie sagt mir was und kenne ich mich ein wenig aus.
Weso denkst du das sie Liegefläche von Algen zum Wachsen benutzt wird.

Wollen an zwei Seiten zum Nachbar und zum Weg hin Uferwall machen und dahinter ein Sumpfgraben als Sichtschutz anlegen.

Auch inressant war das Thema wie man eine Saugsperre erstellt wird.

Habe mich auch mit dem Thema Wasserfilter und Pumpe schlau gemacht.
Mir gefällt gut die Schwerkraftfilter, da sie auch gut die Pumpe Schont und die Microorgane gut erhält.

Nun meine Frage zu Schwerkraftfilteranlage selber anlegen.
Kann man dazu gut unterschiedliche größ Flusskieselsteine und Sand zum Filtern benutzen
oder sind Filtermatten besser hinsicht reinigen.
 Wenn ich an meine Filter von Aquarium denke würde ich die Naturfiltermaterialien in Körper in die Filterkammer reintun um es zum reinigen gut wieder raus holen kann.

Gibt es irgendwo gute Anleitunge für Schwerkraftfilteranlage zum selber bauen?


----------



## MammutEulchen (26. März 2018)

Mal ein weiterer Planschritt.
Waren heute mal im Schrebergarten und die Lage unseren Pool ausgesucht.
War zur Mittagszeit, da würde er voll in der Sonne Stehen.

Habe mal im Internet über eine Wetterstation gesehen das überwiegend der Windrichtung Nordost - Ost ist.
Dann müsste der BA und Skimmer im Osten vom Pool sein.

Wie oft sollte das Wasser am Tag  umgewälzt werden?
Reicht bei ein Schwerkraftfilter am ende eine Pumpe die das Wasser zurück in den Pool fördre?


----------



## MammutEulchen (14. Apr. 2018)

Durch einiges hier im Forum lessen, wurde mir bewust das ich Strömungssverhalten im Aquarium nicht auf den Teig übertragen kann.
Dabei hat mir der Forumsbeitrag "Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich" sehr weiter geholfen. ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...n-im-teich-mit-video.35054/page-2#post-573389 )
Dies habe ich bei unsere erste Poolform nicht berücksichtigt und das der wind bei dem Strömungsverhalten eine Rolle mitspielt.


Habem uns für eine Ovale Poolform entschieden mit zwei unterschiedlichen Tiefe.
Ich denke das ich zwei BA brauche. Setzt mann die mittig vom ganzen Pool oder mittig in der tieferen Poolzone? Ein Skimmer soll auch mit rein aber die genaue Position weiß ich noch nicht. Macht es in Osten vom Pool sinn, ein Wandskimmer zu installieren? Da die Hauptwindrichtung nach Osten ist?

Habe mal grob ausgerechnet das es woll 12.000 Lieter Wasser werden.
Die menge Wasser wollen wir gerne über schwerkraft in ein Vorfilter leiten und dann über ein Filtergraben reinigen lassen. Nach dem Filtergeaben soll es in ein Samelbehälter laufen, wo von dort aus mit ein Luftheber wieder ind den Pool gepummt wird und die Strömung mit erzeugt.

Will die Filteranlage über Poolnievo anlegen. Das mann ein zirkulation durch überlauf machen kann, fals mal die Pumpe ausfählt oder die Pumpe in den Ruhezeiten im Schrebergarten auschalten kann.

Wie groß und Tief der Filtergeaben werden muss, wollte ich mich in einer Teichgärtnerei beraten lassen. Da mann Teichpflanzen für Überwasser und Unterwasser braucht.

Wollen gerne ein Zumpzone um den Pool als Sichtschutz zu den Nachbern und zum Weg machen.

Haben wir was vergessen zu bedenken in unsere Planung?


----------

